# Even MORE new models in-progress



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Started about a week ago is the Academy Me 163S trainer and HobbyBoss Me 163B 'easy assembly kit' both are 1/72 scale.


























These last two pics show the pre-shading done on them...most of this will soon be covered up by a coat of RLM 76 white-blue and only a hint of the pre-shading will still be seen.

















Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Did more airbrushing on these two models today, here you can see I sprayed the RLM 76 white-blue over the pre-shading and they look a lot better. The areas where I sprayed the white paint next to the black pre-shading can just barely be seen, it looks much better in person than in these pics. Since the Me 163 was a well cared for hi-tech aircraft almost no weathering will be done on these models aside from this pre-shading.


















After the paint is dry I will start painting the uppersurface camouflage colors of RLM 81 and RLM 82.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Neat-looking work so far...


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Cro-Magnon Man,
I have started painting one of the uppersurface colors on the models and hope to get a pic posted later today.

Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Saw one of these for real in a Museum in Munich... but never knew there was a trainer version.

Imagine getting into one of these with a Student Pilot!! :freak:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Mike,
This was a wacky looking plane for sure! There was about three of the Me 163S trainers built but none were ever used in training future Me 163 pilots, by the time the trainers were actually built the Me 163 program was winding down. The Russians did test fly a captured Me 163S after the war but no tests were done under power...glide tests only.

The camo painting is now finished on these models...all painting thus far has been done free-handed with no masking.

































Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

They are looking good. I like what I see.....Cheers Mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much Mark!

I painted the noses yellow and hand painted the narrow black border on them, the models will be given their coat of Future later today.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

...and more in-progress pics,

















Today I will finish adding the rest of the decals on these models.

Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

The Decals certainly gives them so life. Very nice.....Cheers Mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks surfsup,
All the decals have been added to both models now and they have been given another clear gloss coat, right now I am using oil paints to detail a few random panel lines near the bottom of the fuselages. When the work with the oil paints are finished I will spray on the flat clear coat.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Two more pics...even though the work I did with the oil paints on the undersurfaces is hard to notice its still there.










The uppersurfaces will hardly get any of the oil washes but what I do add will be hard to notice since the Komets did not really see much weathering at all and I want my models to match. 









Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ya know that's a good point - they weren't _around _long enough to get weathered! :lol:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

The production Me 163s that actually had been used on operations were usually kept very clean, the only Komets that looked rather tattered were some of the prototypes.

Not seen in this thread is yet ANOTHER Me 163 kit that I have started, this one is in giant 1/48 scale...I guess I have been infected with Komet fever!:freak:

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

The two Me 163s are now finished, I am just about finished with the Me 163 transport vehicle and once its finished I can get the final pictures of the Komets, until then here is a teaser pic of the HobbyBoss Me 163 'easy assembly' kit.










Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work. Teaser pic? I prefer your usual full-on historic diorama photo shoot!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Keep the pix coming! Looking great. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Cro-Magnon Man and roadrner!

The weather has been keeping me from getting the kind of pictures I would like to take, the forecast is for wet weather for much of the week with below temps.

Below are two more teaser pics, these show the Scheuch-Schlepper. Right after these were taken it started to rain!

















Agentsmith


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Great Work!*

Great Work!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

She has come up a treat my Friend.....Cheers Mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks very much eagledocf15 and Mark!



Agentsmith


----------

